# ^^ndstitle-1125^^



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1125^^


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

sweet, hope it works on m3.


----------



## JustinTense (Jul 30, 2006)

Thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been wanting a new Starfox adventure for quite some time now.


----------



## TPi (Jul 30, 2006)

Trims to 249 mbit (32660768 bytes).

Fails to patch with Maximum Overload :'(
Tested it anyways, doesn't work.  :/

Apparantly it's working on M3 with 22f, though.


----------



## pinbi7 (Jul 30, 2006)

does it have online play?


----------



## djgarf (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(pinbi7 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> does it have online play?



try reading the nfo


----------



## dg10050 (Jul 30, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(pinbi7 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> does it have online play?



Yes, notice the Wi-Fi logo on the boxart. =)


Anyways... OMG OMG OMG OMG! And isn't this dump a few days early? ^^


----------



## notchristopher (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(pinbi7 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> does it have online play?



Yes.  Read the nfo.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jul 30, 2006)

What is this game about? Is it like some airplane game?


----------



## Hitto (Jul 30, 2006)

It was funny the first twenty times, dude


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 30, 2006)

SuperCard CF makes a zero byte file.  Time to wait it out now.


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

works on m3 using normal boot

this is revenge on sc having mario 3 on 3 working


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> works on m3 using normal boot
> 
> this is revenge on sc having mario 3 on 3 working



i get it working on m3


----------



## Madrigal (Jul 30, 2006)

It's not on any of the sites I frequent. Damn


----------



## Zorn (Jul 30, 2006)

Doesn't work on SCsd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



0byte file


----------



## Triforce (Jul 30, 2006)

DO A BARREL ROLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x_comp (Jul 30, 2006)

And WRG does it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/asfj/index.html

Glad to hear it works with the M3. Can't wait until I try it... Never did manage to get my hands on the game when it was fresh out for the Super Famicom.


----------



## ReyVGM (Jul 30, 2006)

To the ones that played it, how's the music?
Does it use tracks from the awesome SNES version?


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

touch screen controls = eh

wished this game used button controls.


----------



## TripleA (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW only 256mb ????
i guess it would be aronud 512mb at least 
oh well


----------



## res1 (Jul 30, 2006)

No luck with my EZ4, just a blank screen.


----------



## dydy (Jul 30, 2006)

question starfox work fine on m3 with last gamemanager v23 not bug in save or other somebody have tested on M3? thx for your infos


----------



## yuwing (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> works on m3 using normal boot
> 
> this is revenge on sc having mario 3 on 3 working



damn you!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well... mario 3on3 still kicks ass. a few days after i beat hard mode, starfox is dumped! This is great! hope eZFlash makes an update


----------



## Cubewood (Jul 30, 2006)

Bah white screen with g6 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they patch it fast.


----------



## bryehn (Jul 30, 2006)

tested on g6 with loader 4.1a and game manager 4.1d

no trim/no software reset

= OK

edit: not so Ok...crashes if you try to exit to the title screen.


i'm getting really tired of having to wait for a new patch every time a new first party nintendo game comes out :\


----------



## dydy (Jul 30, 2006)

no working on m3 screen white with firmware e22 and gm ev23..1x dma and not software reset?


----------



## Keva (Jul 30, 2006)

This game only uses touch screen controls?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 30, 2006)

The game is very nice I'm hooked already, once again the 'shall I wait for the English release' strikes again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[-EDIT-]

dydy, I'm playing on m3 mini sd using fw 22e and normal boot, works a treat.


----------



## dydy (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> The game is very nice I'm hooked already, once again the 'shall I wait for the English release' strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok sorry i use the normal mode and work fine.....


----------



## Duckula (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn.

SuperCard patch soon hopefully.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 30, 2006)

Holy crap, it seems like e3 was only yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't wait to try this one!!


----------



## dydy (Jul 30, 2006)

this game is not playable on gamepad?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 30, 2006)

supercard sucks FOR EVER

any of this shit playable or just JAP


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Jul 30, 2006)

yuyuyup! I love ya! *hugs him* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, is this one working? Appears not... >_>


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2006)

I do find this ironic that it only works on the M3 currently, after the whole Flash Cart war when Mario 3 on 3 came out. I'm surprised to see this so soon!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 30, 2006)

I spilled soda on my motherboard.


----------



## TripleA (Jul 30, 2006)

patch well come soon for supercad

just wait


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 30, 2006)

Works on G6Lite with *Normal* mode. Just played the first mission and it's really an interesting approach to Starfox. I like it so far


----------



## 754boy (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> touch screen controls = eh
> 
> wished this game used button controls.



Huh? Touchscreen control only??? Dammit I hope not, I'm sick of using the touch screen. Give me buttons to press dammit.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jul 30, 2006)

Damnit, I wanna play this! *has Supercard*

Say... does anyone know if this would work with a normal Flashcard?


----------



## john_blk (Jul 30, 2006)

emmm the grapics look better than the n64 version to me.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2006)

I tested on:

M3 Slim -> Working -> Use NORMAL read mode (V22F M3 Game Manager)
Supercard SD and SD Mini -> Not working (V2.542 Supercard Software and V5.541)
G6 Lite -> Working -> Use NORMAL read mode (V4.1C G6 U-Disk Manager)

All resulted in a white screen

Thx to my neighbour for lending his working G6 lite (mine is defective)


----------



## exile (Jul 30, 2006)

What exactly is "normal" mode on the g6 lite?


----------



## dmaister (Jul 30, 2006)

not working with the latest kernel and loader for the EZ4


----------



## x_comp (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this so far. I never played the original SNES one but this one is like an action/strategy game.

You take turns (or "rounds) to draw paths. Each ship can only go so far and you _must_ protect your master ship from being destroyed by the enemy. One little enemy ship goes near it and it's game over. You can collect powerups along the way which can add extra time (or fuel) to your ships or, give your master ship missiles to attack any enemy ships that come in range.

You only have a limited number of turns at the start but, after destroying an enemy base, you'll gain two more turns. If you don't destroy all enemies within your turns, it's also game over.

The touch control only takes a little getting used to but, it's much like Metroid Prime. The only buttons you get to press is that you can use both the D-Pad or L/R buttons to fire. You can launch bombs at enemies by dragging the B icon onto the middle screen with your stylus, double-tap the top half of the screen to boost and bottom half to slow down.

Then there's also the fog of war. You can only use your stylus to rub out so much of the screen. After each turn, the fog grows back a little so you'll have to be careful what to wipe out.

Graphics look great by DS standards! Only gripe is the funny language the characters talk in... They could have just used Japanese


----------



## gbtemp111 (Jul 30, 2006)

good thing i checked gbatemp!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2006)

How do you do a Barrel Roll? I did it on accident a few times but couldn't figure out how I did. Also my only complaint is I wish you could move the stupid master ship...also, in Mission 3 after I cleared out the enemy (I believe), a giant missle just flew from the right side of the screen to the left, blowing up the Master Ship with no way of me defending it. What am I suppose to do there?


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone able to play online? i can't find anyone on wifi connection.

to barrel roll, you have to move draw a circle with the stylus a few times


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

gaisato, if that's the mission that i'm stuck on, there's a hidden ship in the fog on the lower right screen. you have to reach it before you use up all your turns.

i can't figure out how to destroy the huge ship though. any help?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jul 30, 2006)

Easier way to barrel roll, just draw back and forth quickly


----------



## bennyx8903 (Jul 30, 2006)

ez4? any one?


----------



## Hitto (Jul 30, 2006)

I just found out slippy's not gay


----------



## wabo (Jul 30, 2006)

There is 2 icon that you can touch on the touch screen to do both type of rolls.


----------



## stepppp (Jul 30, 2006)

Why is everyone moaning that it wont work on this and that. Go and BUY the god damn game people, this isnt a game that you should rip and play its agame you should pay for ffs.

As for the guy in the first post who doesnt even know what kind of game it is...go and put your nappy on and go to bed and get mummy to tuck you in.

Too many whinging kids on this forum IMO.


----------



## OrR (Jul 30, 2006)

I won't buy the game before I've tried it so it needs to work on my flashcard. However, all the weird Supercard/M3 fanboy comments really need to stop. Why do you need to persuade people your flashcard is the best? Do you have to justify paying money for it? :-/


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 30, 2006)

Doesn't work on an EZflash2 either.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jul 30, 2006)

I have to agree with stepppp; too many whinging kids.

Shut the fuck up stepppp.
Nobody gives a shit about what you think; most people bought flash carts so they can steal games. If you aren't into piracy or flash carts, there is no reason for you to have joined this website.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(stepppp @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> Why is everyone moaning that it wont work on this and that. Go and BUY the god damn game people, this isnt a game that you should rip and play its agame you should pay for ffs.
> 
> As for the guy in the first post who doesnt even know what kind of game it is...go and put your nappy on and go to bed and get mummy to tuck you in.
> 
> Too many whinging kids on this forum IMO.



Firstly this thread has next to no moaning and cart fanboy'ism in comparison the Mario Hoops thread.
Second, why would anyone buy the Japanese version with an English release soon upon us? Oh and anyone who has ordered the Japanese version probably won't have their hands on it for another 10 or so days yet; play-asia isn't shipping it until the 3rd of August, so no one can play their original carts yet anyways heh.

The guy in that post just so happens to impersonating a moron; whether it comes naturally to him or not is another subject but he was merely having a joke on behalf of those who usually post in Japanese game releases wondering what the hell the game is about. Hang out here more and you'll see more of his antics!

=)


----------



## Kossan (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> gaisato, if that's the mission that i'm stuck on, there's a hidden ship in the fog on the lower right screen. you have to reach it before you use up all your turns.
> 
> i can't figure out how to destroy the huge ship though. any help?



Just touch the mothership and fire those missles you pickup with your ship.
Great game! Worth buying.


----------



## stepppp (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh ok...sorry for my comments.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you need to know Japanese to be able to play this?

Edit:  Well, seems like a relatively decent knowledge is necessary to follow along, but its still fun to play without that, I'll just also get the english version.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 30, 2006)

huh how the game out 2 weeks early? i guess their getting even better over in japan at this than us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S wow a good game that works on m3, and not supercard for once hehe


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2006)

For anyone who can't take out the Giant Mothership thingys with the squares, make sure you're doing a barrel roll when you go into the squares. While in Barrel Roll, collide into the mother ship thingy to take them out.

*And for the stupid Flash Card arguments - who cares, a fix is usually released the following day anyway.

This is very interesting, I've had the following people playable so far:
Fox McCloud, Slippy Toad, Lucy Hare, Falco Lombardi, and Amanda.

Makes you wonder who else can join your team...


----------



## El Diablo (Jul 30, 2006)

Slippy has a girlfriend?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 30, 2006)

Also, did anyone else laugh at the fact the first boss is a 
Giant Enemy Crab?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Jul 30, 2006)

I freakin' love Star Fox, but it's one of the most inconsistent series, especially with the gameplay changes with each new game.
This one looks pretty cool, but I'm fretting not seeing any on-rail levels and there not being an option to use the d-pad for some old-school Star Fox action, though the touch screen does make for some smooth flying.


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> Also, did anyone else laugh at the fact the first boss is a
> Giant Enemy Crab?




Dude, I totally thought the same thing, lol. I used a bomb for massive damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This game is growing on me the more I play it. I think i was disappointed at first because I wanted a pure Starfox game with on rails missions but it's still a bit fun


there seems to be a bug too, at least with the M3. if you play online wi-fi, it wont save your stats...unless I'm doing something wrong. Only been able to play one game though since not many people are online


----------



## NyHc0 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank


----------



## Burbruee (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> Dude, I totally thought the same thing, lol. I used a bomb for massive damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Were you playing random matches by searching for opponents, or were you playing against friends?
I noticed the same thing when playing a friend, but I just assumed it was the same as Tetris DS; No ranking points in friendly-games.


----------



## loash (Jul 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Burbruee @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(loash @ Jul 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, I totally thought the same thing, lol. I used a bomb for massive damage
> ...




I played a random 1 on 1 game (by selecting the 2nd option, then the 2nd option again)

Not sure if there's such a thing as unranked matches...actually, Im not sure if we even finished the match. We were suppose to play 3 games it seems like but the guy left after the first game


----------



## szhred (Jul 30, 2006)

Were do i download the rom?

Or is this just a release list or something....


----------



## RueGorE (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a release list and discussion forum. Go find the rom elsewhere.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 30, 2006)

The touchscreen controls seem a little too sensitive for me. I might try using the thumb pad from the wrist strap, see if that makes it better.  Also, does anyone know what happens if you link the Japanese game to your wifi profile and then later go out and get the english game?  Will that cause major problems, or what?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 31, 2006)

DO A BARREL ROLL!

I'm so buying this when it comes out next month in America. Even though I could pirate it, I still like buying some games.


----------



## qwertylol (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone who has a save with more than two characters unlocked want to upload it to rapidshare or something?

I'm looking at you, Gaisuto.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wait, its only a month away before the US release?  If thats the case I won't even bother playing this until then.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, i am Loving this game.. the graphics are awesome     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as well as the handling and playability (even though there is jap text- which can be skipped by touching the grey button/pressing start) but i am stuck on second part of 1st level.. how do u prevent the enemy blowing up ur mothership EVERY second turn??!!- i only wish there was a skirmish mode with bots for ppl that dont have access to wifi...





edit: never mind i just worked it out!! u need to go over BOTH missile points so that ur mothership can use them to defend herself against the swarms (u need to destroy the ones that move the fastest 1st!!!) 

- also only 4 tutorial levels? anyone know how to unlock more?(if there are any more?) i get a tick next to the tutrial level i complete but when i re enter the tutorials the ticks disappears


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 31, 2006)

noob question: why does it say file name in the info next to the picture on the front page?


----------



## Triforce (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> noob question: why does it say file name in the info next to the picture on the front page?


For every 100 posts you make that filename will turn into a clickable button, when you press it you can download the game. But be careful and make sure its a game you want.... Because it might be a long time until you make another 100 posts, and you could have downloaded a piece of shit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 31, 2006)

Anyone want to try out multiplayer i found the options for it if it works with friend codes.


----------



## loash (Jul 31, 2006)

man, this game can be pretty unforgiving. Almost completed the mission in the water, but all of a sudden this stupid missile that I failed to destroy goes into a red zone which you can't fly over and destroys my mother ship in the next turn.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > noob question: why does it say file name in the info next to the picture on the front page?
> ...




Don't say that, someone might think it's true and spam the boards.


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

is that true?

*EDIT:*


QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> ...



gonna try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*EDIT 2:*
just joking

...¬¬

but i really want that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[3 to go!!!]


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 30 2006, 07:16 PM)
> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 31 2006, 12:39 AM)
> noob question: why does it say file name in the info next to the picture on the front page?
> 
> ...



gonna try it


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

> > > (Triforce @ Jul 30 2006, 07:16 PM)
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

just joking

...¬¬

but i really want that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[3 to go!!!]


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 31, 2006)

Friend codes anyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




595-514-363-662


----------



## serious_sean (Jul 31, 2006)

ive gotta say... this game rules ass!!

it may be the coolest thing i've played yet on the DS.

it's cool that they finally used the overhead strategy like they did in SF2 ( rest it's poor cancelled soul ). BTW the star fox 2 beta is really awesome. you guys  should all play it.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 31, 2006)

It looks like theres 16 different slots for characters, I know someone asked how many are in the game.


----------



## tshu (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm looking forward to trying this game out. Too bad it doesn't work on SuperCard yet. But I'd rather wait for the English version anyway, so I bet the SC fix will be out by then.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 31, 2006)

If someone can tell me what options to pick for Wifi, I'll play someone.


----------



## nights0223 (Jul 31, 2006)

Gaisuto, I'll play you.  My FC is 9322-6914-3554

Here's how to navigate:

1. on the main screen click on the third button with (wifi)
2. on the next screen press on the second button
3. on the next screen press on the third button
4. go back one screen by pressing the button below and press the second button.
5. once friend code added press the button to the left
6. go back to the screen where you can select wifi at the top and sign on.
7. when signed on, press the bottom screen and then select the amount of players you would like to search for.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm still stuck on the mothership in the bottom right of the second map I believe.  After you kill the other enemies, a bunch of red squares pop up that lead you right towards the beam (definitely reminds me of Independence Day) but then I just end up hitting right into the ship.


----------



## decript (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm up for some multiplayer.
FC: 521 568 483 770


----------



## loash (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> I'm still stuck on the mothership in the bottom right of the second map I believe.Â After you kill the other enemies, a bunch of red squares pop up that lead you right towards the beam (definitely reminds me of Independence Day) but then I just end up hitting right into the ship.



You have to enter the red squares while barrel rolling. It'll kill the huge ship on impact


----------



## monkmar (Jul 31, 2006)

man this game is too awesome on wifi haha
pretty fun managed to play battle royale with 3 other peoples

i think the options in wifi are as follows

1.)battle royale (ranked)
2.)battle/friends (unranked)
2a.)play with friends 2-4
2b.)find 2 random player game
2c.)find 3 random player game
2d.)find 4 random player game

for friends lists, in order to play with each other does the adding have to be mutual?

edit: someone join battle royale ranked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres 3 of us waiting indefinately hehe


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd play if my Wifi was working right, something's wrong...


----------



## ReyVGM (Jul 31, 2006)

To the ones that played it, how's the music?
Does it use tracks from the awesome SNES version?


----------



## loash (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(monkmar @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> man this game is too awesome on wifi haha
> pretty fun managed to play battle royale with 3 other peoples
> 
> i think the options in wifi are as follows
> ...




This explains why it hasn't been recording my stats. I've been using the 2nd option this whole time. There's not enogh poeple online to play ranked games right now


----------



## m_babble (Jul 31, 2006)

This game is pretty slick.
Has some Advance Wars-like elements.


----------



## Torte (Jul 31, 2006)

So the game isn't officially out, yet the WiFi is working perfectly?
If I were Nintendo I'd be suspicious...


----------



## loash (Jul 31, 2006)

Well the game has shipped at some places, like lik-sang.


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

i know everybody knows it but....

i didnt get it working on my supercard SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i want a patch, i want something, i want this game before i leave for vacations on thursday!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll add you decript i want to see how this works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and looks like RAneo got his wish i saw a new patch for the supercard a while ago.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> i saw a new patch for the supercard a while ago.


where?


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

oh god!

oh god scorpin200!

where is that patch!?!


----------



## compi (Jul 31, 2006)

I think he's talking about the new Supercard Micro SD software ...


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

has there been a new release for the SUPERCARD?


----------



## Triforce (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(compi @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> I think he's talking about the new Supercard Micro SD software ...


No i think he's talking out of his arse, there is no patch for supercard yet.
And the latest micro software does exactly the same thing as normal sc software, it spits out a 0kb file.


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

oh shit!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> RAneo Posted Today, 02:29 PM
> Â has there been a new release for the SUPERCARD?



my english really sucks!

i wanted to say if www.supercard.cn released a new release of supercard SD patch

did u understand it this time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* why 0kb's! whY!??!?!?!?!


----------



## RAneo (Jul 31, 2006)

why 0kb's! whY!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Jax (Jul 31, 2006)

Gah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still waiting for the SC update! Why didn't I get a M3 or a G6?


----------



## adgloride (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> Gah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you had a M3 and found Mario Basketball didn't work when it was first released, you'd be asking why you didn't get a supercard


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 31, 2006)

Of course there is one, but from whati know you can't post that sort of thing on here.

P.S if you want to know where just send a message if it can't be posted here

This should be the new version 

NDS: Supercard patcher software updated, v2.542


----------



## j_mcc99 (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> Of course there is one, but from whati know you can't post that sort of thing on here.
> 
> P.S if you want to know where just send a message if it can't be posted here
> 
> ...




That's not a new version... that's the version that was released July 12th, 2006.

...*fingers crossed* that an update becomes available soon...


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 31, 2006)

is it really that hard to get a real answer about my question?
I almost believed you at first, then i thot it was dumb. Then i read and saw someone said you were kidding.


----------



## ConraDargo (Jul 31, 2006)

Come on ppl, are you really that desperate to play the Japanese version of SFC that you can't even wait for SuperCard to release a patch?
I guess I _can_ sympathise with those of you who can actually read Japanese, but the rest of you are just crazy IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me, I have enough patience to wait for the English version, which will undoubtedly provide me with much more fun since I'll then actually be able to _understand_ what the game's all about and can thus get a more satisfying experience out of it.


----------



## Tuxedo Kamen (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(j_mcc99 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is one, but from whati know you can't post that sort of thing on here.
> ...



Me too, I want to play Tamagotchi


----------



## OrR (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> is it really that hard to get a real answer about my question?
> I almost believed you at first, then i thot it was dumb. Then i read and saw someone said you were kidding.


It lists the filename because it's relevant release information and is useful to identify the correct release.


----------



## Zorn (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think that the story makes the game much better or interesting
so that the jp version is good enough for the moment.
you can think about the story after you played the game.
I want the flight action! NOW!

I mean look at the n64 version: you have the evil and the good.
So you have to fight till the evil is destroyed. thats it.
I don't care that andros killed foxs father or sth like that... 

but maybe i'm wrong and this time the story is much better and necessary for the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




err, no


----------



## ReyVGM (Jul 31, 2006)

To the ones that played it, how's the music?
Does it use tracks from the awesome SNES version?


----------



## Grindie (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> I don't think that the story makes the game much better or interesting
> so that the jp version is good enough for the moment.
> you can think about the story after you played the game.
> I want the flight action! NOW!



I totally agree. Games are meant for playing, not watching a cutscene or skipping through text boxes filled with pointless conversation. When I play a DS game, I want to be able to jump straight into the action.

Too bad I have to wait for the SC patch.


----------



## monkmar (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> To the ones that played it, how's the music?
> Does it use tracks from the awesome SNES version?



haha some tunes are familiar, its been a while since i've played star fox
there are of course dog fights with the star wolf team, and they play something simliar to the dogfight tune from the n64 version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




multiplayer is a blast, but it takes forever to find ranked games hehe.. it kind of sucks when its laggy cuz ships start warping all over the place


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't recognize any SNES music, but I recognize a lot from Star Fox 64.


----------



## cohmapapp (Jul 31, 2006)

This doesn't seem to save on my G6.  Is saving working for anyone?  I used the 'Normal' method.


----------



## 754boy (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(Zorn @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> I don't think that the story makes the game much better or interesting
> so that the jp version is good enough for the moment.
> you can think about the story after you played the game.
> I want the flight action! NOW!
> ...



LOL, that is so true man. No one cares about Star Fox's story. I mean its not hard to figured out what to do. Go out and take out the bad guys to save the day


----------



## Cheeez (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(ConraDargo @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> Me, I have enough patience to wait for the English version, which will undoubtedly provide me with much more fun since I'll then actually be able to _understand_ what the game's all about and can thus get a more satisfying experience out of it.



This coming from the man who wrote a nintendogs (j) guide, hypocracy no?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(cohmapapp @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> This doesn't seem to save on my G6.Â Is saving working for anyone?Â I used the 'Normal' method.




It saves fine for me on G6Lite.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Jul 31, 2006)

083-423-786-614

Also, is there a way to decrease sensitivity?


----------



## cohmapapp (Jul 31, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(cohmapapp @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't seem to save on my G6.Â Is saving working for anyone?Â I used the 'Normal' method.
> ...



That's good news, SpaceJump!  What version of the loader and PC Software are you using?

Also, does the game automatically save or is there a save button that I don't know about?

Thanks!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 31, 2006)

automatically saves for me..like mario hoops 3 on 3 (BTW im using the m3 mini flash card)


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 1, 2006)

Still no SC patch ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  Supercard owners are all suck masters


----------



## rkenshin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd half expected a patched rom of some kind for SC owners..

I mean even M3 owners with the 3on3 Mario Basketball problem still had a ripped rom to play


----------



## brian007 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey everyone that's got it working, I have an m3 sd pro and I can't get this game to work using M3 v22f or M3 v23 using normal boot.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Aug 1, 2006)

Urk. I just finished playing Battle Royale with three Japanese opponents. I tied for first with two others.

I really need to work on my aiming...it was as if they were using auto-aim...


----------



## loash (Aug 1, 2006)

is there a good number of people finally playing online?

Anyone know if there's a Japaese version of www.nintendowifi.com that shows how many people are playing in the last hour?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes what is up with the sensititve controls on the ds lite, cause i though it was just my system at first. This makes metroid prime hunters impossible to play properly, and impossibe to aim especially in the first person perspective with sniping.


----------



## nights0223 (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> Anyone know if there's a Japaese version of www.nintendowifi.com that shows how many people are playing in the last hour?



http://wifi.nintendo.co.jp/

There's nothing for Starfox yet though.


----------



## serious_sean (Aug 1, 2006)

OK.  This game has awesome mechanics!  I love spinning into the giant mothership, and the strategy-laden overhead sequences are great too!

Too bad that it's missing the branching paths and on-rails portions of the older starfox games.  and where's the landmaster!?!? i loved that thing in the n64 version...

overall, this game could have been so amazing if they had left it in the cooker for longer.  i was totally blown away at my first impression, but it lacks staying power.

then again, i'm still happily playing... for now.

what does everyone else think?


----------



## monkmar (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> is there a good number of people finally playing online?
> 
> Anyone know if there's a Japaese version of www.nintendowifi.com that shows how many people are playing in the last hour?



haha no i dont think so, i've been seraching for battle royale (ranked) every so often and havent managed to get 4 players yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: there are multiple branches, i think you have to replay the game various times and pick different options in the cutscenes, i just went with the linear campaign and beat the final boss, and i think it now lets me pick the other branch options


----------



## loash (Aug 1, 2006)

i just beat the game (replayed it for the 2nd time to play the other branch)

not sure if there's any other branches that I've missed, and I'm not sure if I'll play it again since I can't understand the the menu choices. the game was ok, not too good if you want a pure Starfox game like the SNES one. 

this game is like part strategy, part air combat. in the strategy part, you have to direct your wingmen to parts of the map and pick your battles or items. in some of the harder missions, there's stuff that you have to do in a certain order or else the enemy will destroy your mother ship (and end the game). I actually like how there is a strategy element to it. 


this game has NO rails on missions though. it's all free-direction combat, like the boss fights in Starfox 64 i guess. 


if I had to give it a rating, i'd give it 7/10. i have yet to play a proper multiplayer match though. hopefully players will show up by this weekend


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(cohmapapp @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cohmapapp @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> ...



It saves automatically. I use Loader 4.1a and software 4.1d.


----------



## nights0223 (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> not sure if there's any other branches that I've missed



I've played it 4 times through, and still haven't gone through all the branches.  I'm sure there some you missed.


----------



## shado blackstar (Aug 1, 2006)

Does this work properly on a non-lite G6? It doesn't seem to for me...


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh. I guess that makes sense Mr. Guy-from-Phoenix-Wright's-4th-case-i-think. Thanx.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes it's working properly on a non-Lite G6.
it save properly too, and I even got a friend code.
494 838
479 580


The game have to be writen in "normal" mode, and without triming and without soft reset.
The boot screen is white, so wait 2-3 seconds after booting, the game will show up.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 1, 2006)

My Friend code is 805 634-705 993.

I've added everyone who's posted friend codes!


----------



## monkmar (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> i just beat the game (replayed it for the 2nd time to play the other branch)
> 
> not sure if there's any other branches that I've missed, and I'm not sure if I'll play it again since I can't understand the the menu choices. the game was ok, not too good if you want a pure Starfox game like the SNES one.
> 
> ...



nice haha, hey how did you beat the boss on the sun planet, the big wall type ship with a hangar on each side taht shoots out fighter planes?
I blew up each hangar thing, but then Im not sure what to do next I've tried locking on, bombing etc but couldnt figure out what to do with him

I cant read the japanese fast enough to understand what its telling me what to do! haha


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 1, 2006)

For people curious, the characters you can play as throughout the game:


Fox McCloud
Falco Lombardi
Slippy Toad
Krystal
Amanda
Lucy Hare
Bill Grey
Katt Monroe
Ash Bowman
Wolf O'Donnell
Leon Polwalski
Panther Caluroso
James McCloud


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(nights0223 @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(loash @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if there's a Japaese version of www.nintendowifi.com that shows how many people are playing in the last hour?
> ...


where do you see the stats for the games? the titles listed just take you to blurbs and then the appropriate marketing site for the game. am I missing something here?


----------



## RyuKakashi (Aug 1, 2006)

There's nothing for starfox yet because I believe this game isn't in stores yet in Japan.
Unless a majority of them are on the DS scene which I doubt.


----------



## x_comp (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(nights0223 @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(loash @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> ...


He said there's nothing for Starfox yet. Figures since the game isn't officially out until Thursday but... I don't see anything about status for any of the other games


----------



## monkmar (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(thieves like us @ Aug 1 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > where do you see the stats for the games? the titles listed just take you to blurbs and then the appropriate marketing site for the game. am I missing something here?
> ...



hmm no.. i think thieves means for all the games that are out CURRENTLY such as mario kart, animal crossing etc
i clicked on them and couldnt find any rankings either similar to the one on nitendowifi.com


----------



## twomix (Aug 1, 2006)

i haven't gone to store yet
but tv ads has already shown in japan
and in magicbox website, i see 27/8 release date
sorry for no concrete evidence......
i'll see with my eyes tomorrow if i had time =P


----------



## amptor (Aug 1, 2006)

nice to see this game finally come out on a handheld, was hoping for it on GBA but they came out with that starfox clone so that sufficed.  I hope they get it together some day and port pilotwings.  Remember on the SNES it split the screen, would fit in with this system perfectly.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 1, 2006)

What starfox clone for GBA are you talking about?


----------



## Duckula (Aug 1, 2006)

No sign of a supercard update? This is pish.


----------



## kill me2 (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> What starfox clone for GBA are you talking about?



Star-X I believe


----------



## cohmapapp (Aug 1, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jul 31 2006 said:


> QUOTE(cohmapapp @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> ...



Sorry for the false alarm.  Turns out my G6 battery is completely dead.  Saving works fine if I soft reset (ABXYLR).


----------



## alphoz (Aug 1, 2006)

veri nice, thank u


----------



## Selvin (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 30 2006 said:


> Graphics look great by DS standards! Only gripe is the funny language the characters talk in... They could have just used Japanese



Does this mean the voices are like the ones from the SNES Star Fox?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For comparison: http://blublublumgaddam.ytmnd.com/


----------



## barnacles (Aug 2, 2006)

I always liked the free-flying portions of star fox 64 more than the regular on rails parts, so I really enjoyed this game. Seem rather short, and I haven't been able to go through all the branches, but I think the controls are excellent and it's a really fun game. I can't wait until multiplayer gets in full swing and my friends get this game, the ability to choose different characters with different strengths and weaknesses seems like a really fun thing to do. Like Metroid Prime Hunters, the inner-workings of a great game with a great control scheme, hopefully future titles will be able to flesh out more of the potential underneath.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Selvin @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Graphics look great by DS standards! Only gripe is the funny language the characters talk in... They could have just used Japanese
> ...



Waar-waar-we-there?


----------



## WK416 (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(monkmar @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> QUOTE(loash @ Jul 31 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > is there a good number of people finally playing online?
> ...


Well... Seeing as the game isn't supposed to be out yet... Even in Japan...


----------



## owlman (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(Selvin @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> QUOTE(x_comp @ Jul 30 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Graphics look great by DS standards! Only gripe is the funny language the characters talk in... They could have just used Japanese
> ...




HOLY FUCKING SHIT I MADE THAT YTMND LOOK MADE BY OWLMAN


----------



## RAneo (Aug 2, 2006)

i think USA version will come before a patch for SC users...


----------



## czw (Aug 2, 2006)

From SC offical
SC have resloved problem  about 0507~0512,but 0511 seems still have a littlt problem.
They will release new firmware recently.

Since I am M3 user,I did not see SC forum other detailed.


----------



## diggyz (Aug 2, 2006)

hmm where did u find that info? i cant find it on supercard.cn


----------



## czw (Aug 2, 2006)

http://bbs.supercard.cn/dispbbs.asp?boardID=3&ID=5370&page=1
http://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=66616


----------



## diggyz (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks =)


----------



## monkmar (Aug 2, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Aug 1 2006 said:


> Well... Seeing as the game isn't supposed to be out yet... Even in Japan...



yup obviously  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i still managed to get some ranked in games, gonna be funny if they put the rankings up on wifi on day 1 and there will be people who are ranked P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: i noticed an influx of people online now.. including a lot of japanese... early release there?!


----------



## x_comp (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips on chasing up with the missiles in the underwater level where Amanda appears? I've tried so many times and everytime I get close enough I miss the red square because it's so fast... Must be my slow reactions >_>


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2006)

You don't try and run into the missle, you try and shoot it down.


----------



## x_comp (Aug 2, 2006)

Ah, that's what I was beginning to think... How stupid of me


----------



## supercowz (Aug 2, 2006)

seem it will be soon for new kernel and soft  for SC and starfox problem 
2.55 is just release for SC lite .... no kernel 1.63 yet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still waiting 1.63 and 2.55 for SC SD

soft 2.55 for lite is here = > http://www.supercard.tk/  (supercard mirror)


----------



## peachykean (Aug 2, 2006)

uh this soft 2.55 for lite from that mirror you linked supercowz is corrupt.  dunno what to say.  i was gonna use the lite software to run on my sc SD but it's corrupt there so..


----------



## supercowz (Aug 2, 2006)

yes i just try to and got the same problem
oh dam what are they doing ?
supercard team !! too slow


----------



## gryto (Aug 3, 2006)

Anybody played the boss on the "sun" level, where the levels are magma? 
I can't seem to hurt it at all, it's that one with two beams firing, and two yellow things on it's side that sends out small planes.


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Aug 3, 2006)

the supercard team isnt slow. They just have lives. don't critizise them cuz you can't play your game illegally Fast enough


----------



## jhoff80 (Aug 3, 2006)

Even knowing that you have to shoot the missles down, the missile slipstream missions SUCK.


----------



## monkmar (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(gryto @ Aug 2 2006 said:


> Anybody played the boss on the "sun" level, where the levels are magma?
> I can't seem to hurt it at all, it's that one with two beams firing, and two yellow things on it's side that sends out small planes.



hhaah yeah i didnt know what to do either there
i blew up the two yellow things on the side but then after that i wasnt sure

i was chipping away life on that guy, but i have no clue as to how i was doing it haha


----------



## Kirby102 (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG! I'm up to that boss too lol... I found out how to hit it, but I run out of time... or die as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I shot it at the top of the ship and it pushed it down into the lava, thus making damage, but when I do that... I run out of time... cause when you lose a life, the time resets to 100sec, and there are so many time extensions (with the items and barrel-rolling), you get up to 300seconds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping if anyone else had a more efficient process of killing it... it's pissing me off


----------



## RAneo (Aug 3, 2006)

is the game short?
or does it take a while to be beaten?


----------



## gryto (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> OMG! I'm up to that boss too lol... I found out how to hit it, but I run out of time... or die as wellÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From which side did you shoot it? From the side with lasers or it's back side? I tried shooting it's top but it didn't do anything unforunately...


----------



## Kirby102 (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(gryto @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> From which side did you shoot it? From the side with lasers or it's back side? I tried shooting it's top but it didn't do anything unforunately...


After shooting both the side bits that are highlighted blinking yellow, I constantly shot the top half of the aircraft on the side of the thrusters, pushing it down into the lava, hence causing damage, but the rate of it is shockingly slow, thus time overs...

But I see blinking yellow bits on the top and bottom tips of the ship, I wonder if they are vulnerable...


----------



## supercowz (Aug 3, 2006)

2.55 for SC SD and Lite is out !!
http://www.supercard.tk/


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 3, 2006)

Sc users don't forget to upgrade the firmware that comes with the package. Just put the .scu file on the root of you're mem card.


----------



## Jeje-99 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you very much! The game is super ^^ But I succeeded not does not have to find to play with friends…:/


----------



## kutabare (Aug 3, 2006)

Just read on the SC site that there are probems in fast load mode. Could somebody explain how to slow load.

Sorry for the OT.

Thanks.


----------



## SpaceJump (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(kutabare @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> Just read on the SC site that there are probems in fast load mode. Could somebody explain how to slow load.
> 
> Sorry for the OT.
> 
> Thanks.



You have to choose "Rom position Supercard" and not SD or CF.


----------



## kutabare (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(SpaceJump @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> You have to choose "Rom position Supercard" and not SD or CF.


SD works fine for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gives me white screens for about 4 seconds at the start but then runs perfectly.


----------



## mccord (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> Sc users don't forget to upgrade the firmware that comes with the package. Just put the .scu file on the root of you're mem card.


sorry for the newbie-question, but do i have to update all the other roms (with the new sc-software)
on my supercard if i update the firmware?


----------



## monkmar (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(Kirby102 @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> After shooting both the side bits that are highlighted blinking yellow, I constantly shot the top half of the aircraft on the side of the thrusters, pushing it down into the lava, hence causing damage, but the rate of it is shockingly slow, thus time overs...
> 
> But I see blinking yellow bits on the top and bottom tips of the ship, I wonder if they are vulnerable...Â



ahh nice guess i gotta try that out, 
I'm pretty sure i've tried shooting the glowing parts at the top (including those spikes).. i've even tried barrel rolling into them etc etc HEHE but havent been successful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i bet the solution is super easy, we're just making it to be complicated HAHA


----------



## TripleA (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(mccord @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> QUOTE(meangreenie @ Aug 3 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sc users don't forget to upgrade the firmware that comes with the package. Just put the .scu file on the root of you're mem card.
> ...


nope
all your games that u have in your supercard dont need to be repatch 
they well still work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




been playing the game this morning i like it 

nintendo should have put the option to use the d pad and buttons like they did in mario 3 on 3


----------



## mccord (Aug 3, 2006)

QUOTE(TripleA @ Aug 3 2006 said:


> nope
> all your games that u have in your supercard dont need to be repatch
> they well still workÂ
> 
> ...


thanks TripleA


----------



## j_mcc99 (Aug 3, 2006)

So when they say small problems with fastloading the rom... what do they mean? If it's something trivial like a sound glitch when you boot the game... and then everything runs flawlessly from that point onward... then I'll stick to the fastload. If it's something serious that impedes on gameplay... then I'll do the slowload patch.

Can anybody be more specific on what this fastload problem is? Thanks!


----------



## Triforce (Aug 3, 2006)

The problem, which they didnt even explain is that if you patch it to sd (fastload) it will sometimes give you 2 white screens when you try to exit a game and go back to the menu. Thats the only problem.

So to avoid this, just patch the game to sc rom position and it'll be fine. Theres no point in patching it to sd card if your gonna get white screens every once in a while. Well thats up to you really.

And just to explain to some people that dont seem to have a clue. Patching the game to sc position and loading the rom into the sc memory takes a while to boot it, so they've called it slowload. But if anything, patching it to sc position will make the rom load faster in-game, because the rom is already in the supercards memory.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 4, 2006)

2.55 supercard loader ,Superkey and supercardSD (1.63) gives me the white exit screen every time. so how the hell can i save?


----------



## killfreak (Aug 4, 2006)

is anyone else using the supercard patched with slowload, and getting a HORRIBLE crackling sound (like static) midway through the game? It's really loud and scary, i turned off my dsl immediately.


----------



## dydy (Aug 4, 2006)

somebody have a link for the news firmware and gm in english for M3 please


----------



## Torte (Aug 4, 2006)

Saves automatically, so just reset the game and you can continue playing.
Here's my thoughts on the J-version atm:
Star Fox Command is not what I really expected from the next 'true' game.  The free roam action is not bad, but it does get kinda samey; seems a lot like a whole string of mini-levels rather than the one big experiences we've come to know.  It's different, but it's still good fun.  The controls are very loose and stylus-control seems to be the best option, but just doesn't do justice to the arwings.  Not as refined as a stick would've offered, this will definitely affect its multiplay stakes.  The graphics are very well done imitating n64 visuals.  Fewer special effects, but not too much fog at least.  The whole strategy element is nice, but still its too simple to be anything more than a better developed 'Chronicles of the Sword' (see SC3).  Sound effects are alright and I'm glad to hear some familiar tunes too!  Good title, but as I've said already, not the 'true' arcade-shooter Starfox experience I was awaiting.
I'd say 7/10, which I'm sure most ppl would agree to.  Let's see what GSpot, IGN and Gamespy have to say eh?


----------



## AeroScap (Aug 4, 2006)

On another note Starfox Command is now working! with the latest EZ4_20060804 patcher! *goes off to play*


----------



## diamdim (Aug 4, 2006)

Does the game run on G6 lite?


----------



## Resident0 (Aug 4, 2006)

This game is wicked, one question, does it auto-save or do i have to do the whole lot again after i  shut off the game?


----------



## Marxian (Aug 4, 2006)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> This game is wicked, one question, does it auto-save or do i have to do the whole lot again after iÂ shut off the game?




The game saves your progress once you complete a level.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Aug 4, 2006)

so it seems it now works on EZ4, but me and my friend both experiencing problems with saving....we Cant. is this the case with everyone (ez users)?


----------



## q-nic (Aug 5, 2006)

hi

i have a problem to convert this game with SC 2.55 for SD. if i go on "out" i get the message


"OPEN FILE ERROR"

please help me!!!


----------



## bootmonster (Aug 5, 2006)

unzip it first!


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 7, 2006)

This game seems horribly dry. Not because its unintelligble, but because so far, i've played for 30 minutes and all i've done is collect these star things and fly through rings while killing 2 things and never being shot at. And the great fox doesn't seem like the great fox. it just seems like a blah kinda game. Lately StarFox has been getting pretty bad, dinosaur planet=fox in a sort of link game, Armada=almost no arwing, the first level was good, everything else was on foot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now this. Lets see if it gets better with the story line.
Kinda wierd how this is japanese and the title screen says in english: starfox command Â2006 Nintendo
I find that kinda odd.


----------



## science (Aug 7, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Aug 7 2006 said:


> This game seems horribly dry. Not because its unintelligble, but because so far, i've played for 30 minutes and all i've done is collect these star things and fly through rings while killing 2 things and never being shot at. And the great fox doesn't seem like the great fox. it just seems like a blah kinda game. Lately StarFox has been getting pretty bad, dinosaur planet=fox in a sort of link game, Armada=almost no arwing, the first level was good, everything else was on foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Online is where this game really shines. I've only made it to the offline level where you get that frog, I think his name is Skippy or something, but I've had over 100 games online, and it is a ton of fun. 

But does anybody know what all the power ups do? I know the black and purple pyramid makes you invisible, ring of stars refils your health, big B is a bomb, red triangle thing boosts your gun.... but what does the green triangle do? And I can't remember if there is also blue and yellow triangles, but if there is what do they do? I can't figure it out...


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 7, 2006)

QUOTE(bootmonster @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> unzip it first!



ohh err..


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 7, 2006)

guess i'll have to experiment and guess which one wifi is.
I'm gonna go on a limb and say its the one with the transparent arwing next to it. 
BTW: his name's Slippy. Not Skippy.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 10, 2006)

has anyone got this to work single-card play and having other people ds download playing?


----------



## wabo (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> has anyone got this to work single-card play and having other people ds download playing?


Yes, but the receiving DS was flashed


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

What does the green power up do?


----------

